# Black CLK 430 / Mercedes full correction



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*

Didnt plan on it being a long weekend...










But things never usually work out as well as we like

And on with the detail...

On arrival










Wheel first



















After high pressure rinsing most all of the surface brake dust and grime came off nicely but the wheel inners were in bad shape










Used the following:

Gloss It wheel gel 2:1
Megs APC+
Stoners Tarminator
various brushes

GI wheel gel sitting (very clingy stuff :headbang










After










Pulled the CLK inside for claying and inspection, car was consistent at 6-7mils










The paint was in very bad shape, lots of auto wash damage and deep RIDS. I was on a time schedule and a tight budget so the 3 step process this car NEEDED for 100% paint correction was not able to be performed, I instead settled on a 2 step process which worked extremely well to remove the heavy defects and finish out the paint nicely. Overall I would say 95% correction was achieved, some areas with less defect cleaned up easier and other areas needed some extra attention using 2 hits of M105 w. the wool pad.

Paint correction process:

Megs M105 w/ Gloss It baby lambswool cutting pad (5.75" and 4") 
Menz 85rd w/ Gloss It blue finishing pad (5.75 and 4")
+ Gloss It EVP polish extender

The lambswool pad and M105 did a really nice job on the heavy defects, I polished at about 2400rpm using the EVP w/ M105 and heavy pressure. This combo knocked down the heavy defects but left a lot of hologramming behind (as expected)

Step 2 of the process was crucial as it was a makeshift middle and finishing polish step using the 85rd. Using the blue GI finishing pad and 85rd w/ EVP I worked it at about 1900rpm for many many passes to knock down the holos and fine swirls then I backed down to about 1500rpm for a few passes to refine the finish a little more and then back down to 1100rpm for straight jeweling with no pressure.
* 2-3 IPA wipedowns were done with M105 to ensure no filling

To my surprise that process worked just as I had wanted, the paint cleaned up nicely and a good bit of depth and clarity was restored as well.

Some correction photos under the Infratech, Fenix TK10 LED, standing halogens and camera flash

Hood before










After



















Before w/ camera flash and LED (this mixture of light is really nice to help pick up even the really fine RIDS)










After










tried to show the difference in the depth of the black on the left side compared to the right side










After finishing and another IPA wipedown










Making my way around the car..










Had the chance to work outside for a little on day 2, some after polishing shots



















Nerd ear protection? Yep that is in fact me :afro:










I switched up to the 3" Gloss it BP w/ 4" GI pads for the tighter areas





































It started to get dark so I pulled it back inside to finish the rest of teh correction work,










tidied up the trunk area










The trunk area ...




























The largest amount of defect was seen on the passenger side panels, some strange figure 8's design going on here, kinda pretty but it had to go :shrug:




























Some of the hologramming left behind from M105










After finishing w/ 85rd I took a 50/50 video, excuse the radio play in the background noise

50/50 Video



Jeweling video as well












5.75 inch pad for the larger areas...










and the 3" BP w/ 4" pads for the smaller ones...










One last pic with the infratech and standing gens'










The car had a lot of excess polishing dust so even though I avoid doing this I had to re-wash it to prepare for LSP. I also re-scrubbed the rag top using the RaggTop cleaner and then applied the protectant

After a PW I took a little beading shot // ALL NATURALE










Foamed w/ strong mix of CWC, I wont use CWG at this point because it contains the glossing agent which would need to be stripped off right after the wash anyway to prep for LSP










After the very light wash, no LSP



















I was really running low on time so for LSP I simply used 2 coats of Optimum car wax.

Some final shots...




























Wheels were hand polished w/ GI evolution polish and a red CCS pad
Tires dressed with Gloss It signature tire gloss (x1)
Wells treated with Adams




























All exterior rubber and plastic trim was treated with Gloss It TRV

The interior was actually pretty well kempt

Quick porcess

Folex on carpets
Gloss It satin leather cleaner
Gloss It satin leather polish
TRV on dash
P+S express interior cleaner on plastics
Danase wet glaze on wood trim



















Since I had to drive the car back to the owners house for delivery I placed the plastic protective mat on the drivees side (removed it upon deliver and re-brushed the carpets)



















And some last pics
































































Thanks for looking

*


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

great turnaround mate! great results


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

stunning work mate,some great correction and nice reflections shots!

well done.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I really like your garage! 

Excellent work - a two day job in the end?

The video of the jeweling, have you got any photos of the stool you're sat on?!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Jim W said:


> I really like your garage!
> 
> Excellent work - a two day job in the end?
> 
> The video of the jeweling, have you got any photos of the stool you're sat on?!


Its a racatac rolling creeper, great for the knees and lower back:thumb:


----------



## Mr_X (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow...

I know this thread is little old but i was looking around for black Mercs!

Hey dsms, you don't polish cars, you don't wax them. You just make love to them! 

Great job! Great turnaround.

I have a general question though. Here, in this picture,









this reading is after the polishing stage or prior to this? If it's before polishing, what are the readings of this process usually?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, great results!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Stunning work, baffles me as to why people buy a nice car and then let it get in that state.
The customer must've been very happy when you took it back to them.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

What a mess it was when it arrived, cracking results, looks like a different car, hope the owner appreciated the turnaround. Thanks for the write up :thumb:


----------

